

DoS through hash table in web programming languages and platforms - BarkMore
http://permalink.gmane.org/gmane.comp.security.full-disclosure/83694

======
BarkMore
There's more about the attack here:
[http://arstechnica.com/business/news/2011/12/huge-
portions-o...](http://arstechnica.com/business/news/2011/12/huge-portions-of-
web-vulnerable-to-hashing-denial-of-service-attack.ars)

Many web server programming languages and platforms are vulnerable to the
attack.

